# Any One Out There Musicians?



## potifull (Jul 18, 2009)

does anyone make there onw music here or do you all just listen to music rather than make it. if so what type of music you like to make, and why?


----------



## UnKlE SaM (Jul 18, 2009)

i play a guitar and bass, although bass is my preference. ive been playing for four years and this last year i have really started to get skills. im to the point where i play exactly what i think and i love it and i want to spend the rest of my life doing it!


----------



## potifull (Jul 18, 2009)

see we need more people like us i can play drums, guitar bass, i sing, and piano, i like the drums better than all of them tho...lol.. here soon i hope that i will be done with all my songs by late fall, i start recording the next mounth, ( by the way what is that in your pic?)


----------



## Herbzman (Jul 18, 2009)

hmm .. well I live in the UK and I am a rapper... I'm 19 and i been doing it since 14... been on stage and made mixtapes etc... I love doing it... I live hip-hop!


----------



## zeppelin (Jul 19, 2009)

i play drums, but i've never recorded or performed and i currently don't have a kit, but i just like to jam for fun anyway


----------



## potifull (Jul 19, 2009)

i going to get a electric kit here soon, never did like them untill i actually played one i found one that feels real (if that makes any sence lol) i play in a band that i have been in for about 1 year now, and alothough we have only played a few shows i still love it. making music and art is the best feel that i ever get better than all other highs i have felt.


----------



## MammoN (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice to see some stoner musicians out there! Me im 17 an hav been playing electric guitar for 9 years, and have grade 8 in classical guitar.
keep on smokin and makin music!
\m/


----------



## akgrown (Jul 20, 2009)

i used to play tenor sax and i played the flute. its not gay would you call jethro tull gay.


----------



## grape swisha (Jul 20, 2009)

i rap out here in the NW


----------



## mj320002 (Jul 20, 2009)

I've been drumming for about 15 years now. I also play guitar a little bit but have never really gotten to into it. I've played in a few bands and written a few songs. I like pretty much all types of music. 

Currently I'm only playing in a Scottish style pipe band. It's not exactly rock star status but there are many moments that make me feel like a rock star.




grape swisha said:


> i rap out here in the NW


----------



## cbtwohundread (Jul 20, 2009)

i play the melodica,,,,and i toast,,,,u dont have reggae on the vote box dont forget bout us....


----------



## Kushkiller (Jul 21, 2009)

I have been playing for bout 8 years now an have masterd drums guitar bass piano an harmonica i have been blessed with the ability to play anything. Music is my life it is just the best thing ever there is nothing like after a bad day pickng up the acoustic and going to town on it.


----------



## potifull (Jul 21, 2009)

ok i sorry, i do really like reggae.


----------



## Tyrannabudz (Jul 21, 2009)

It does not matter the type of music as long as it's good. 

They say that eyes are the window to the soul, and I say music is the doorway. 

I have always been one into the meaning of songs. Some people hear music and some people listen. Every song has a message, a glimpse into the soul of the artist. Music has always been a way of sending a message to those who are listening. Whether a warning or a message of hope or triumph. It is an avenue of pure human emotion. How often, when you are listening to a song, get the chills or goosebumps. It happens to me all the time. Even when I hear a good song for the first time it just reaches out and touches me. That my friends is when you feel the music effecting your soul.

I have been listening to TOOL alot lately. There is some seriously deep communication going on in thier music. Enochian Magic and such.

"As below so above and beyond I imagine. Drawn beyond the lines of reason, push the envelope watch it bend.
I have been playin the drums for 4 years.


----------



## potifull (Jul 22, 2009)

i am glad to see more and more drums, altho it suck that the youger generation is more interested in the guitar but thats kool, as long as they are making music. and your right tyrannabuds just as long as it is good.


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 23, 2009)

Wheres the punk rock place 2 vote?


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 24, 2009)

mj320002 said:


> I've been drumming for about 15 years now. I also play guitar a little bit but have never really gotten to into it. I've played in a few bands and written a few songs. I like pretty much all types of music.
> 
> Currently I'm only playing in a Scottish style pipe band. It's not exactly rock star status but there are many moments that make me feel like a rock star.


Thats funny. I started practicing the highland pipes around 10 and by the age of 21 was playing anything I could get my hands on. Lots of handdrums,mandolin, tin whistles, low whistles, guitar etc. Then overnight I became toatally estranged from music and ended up being diagnosed with a psychiatric condition. But ten years later and Ive really been thinking about getting a practice chanter. Or a set of uillean pipes-way more fun.

This list left out reggae and Jazz.


----------



## grape swisha (Jul 24, 2009)

this list left out a lot of genres. also rap and hip hop should not be in the same group they are two different genres.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 24, 2009)

Bass player here....Tune them strings down tight!!!!! get that TONE


----------



## guitarabuser (Jul 24, 2009)

I play guitar, and many years ago the sax. I'm actually a MUCH better guitar tech and luthier than a guitarist. I can rip out some SRV, but my biggest kick is taking a pos guitar that a kid is ready to give up on and making it play like a custom shop beauty. Proudest achievment - making a Esteban play like a REAL guitar! lol


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 24, 2009)

cbtwohundread said:


> i play the melodica,,,,and i toast,,,,u dont have reggae on the vote box dont forget bout us....


Like the avatar Big Youth is sick. Ive been listening to him and the arkology set from Lee Perry lately. 
Does your melodica have a tube mouthpiece or one of those buttons on it that kinda mutes the sound? Mine is pretty small but still lots of fun.


----------



## mj320002 (Jul 24, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Thats funny. I started practicing the highland pipes around 10 and by the age of 21 was playing anything I could get my hands on. Lots of handdrums,mandolin, tin whistles, low whistles, guitar etc. Then overnight I became toatally estranged from music and ended up being diagnosed with a psychiatric condition. But ten years later and Ive really been thinking about getting a practice chanter. Or a set of uillean pipes-way more fun.
> 
> This list left out reggae and Jazz.


That's cool. I know playing in pipe bands can be a pain in the ass. I've also dabbled with a bit of tin whistle, accordion, various woodwinds, and messed around on a practice chanter a few times. 

I think pipe bands actually keep me sane. They break up the monotony of daily life. Like I'm taking a free trip to Ireland and Scotland in two weeks which would most likely never happen if I didn't have the band dragging me around. I'll be up in Nor Cal for the Pleasanton games you should come if it's not to big of a hassle.


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 24, 2009)

hell yes pleasanton is tight.Whats the date this year?


----------



## SwizZchEeZe (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a didgeridoo in F# yellow eucalyptus....Love it!


----------

